# Good on-ramp for going North from the Bay Area on the 5?



## West (Jul 13, 2017)

the only other time I've hitched north out of SF hadda walk thru Sausalito to the 101 on-ramp north of town. Hoping some of y'all know a good spot on the 5! Preciate cha


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 13, 2017)

Saulisito is good one. If you can make it to Novato is even better. 


But your BEST bet is to look up the bus from SF to Santa Rosa, to Cloverdale and hitch from the McDonald's offramp. It's like $10 or sommething. Save you alot of trouble.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 13, 2017)

Or, ya know, hitch out of the tourist parking lot for the Golden Gate Bridge viewarea. I have got rides from there before...the cops will stop you though.


----------



## fallingseastar (Jul 14, 2017)

Ya, all bad. Santa Rosa bus is the best way, or a rideshare.


----------



## ZombieBrainz (Jul 30, 2017)

Ive always hitched from the ramp by In N Out in Santa Rosa By the end of the 101 bus line


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 31, 2017)

5 is possibly the slowest way out. not to mention it is as you may already be aware, not anywhere even remotely close to SF.

train out of ok to sac is i think daily though and extremely straightforward catch.

what didnt you like about hitching the 101? i know saisalito isnt the quickest spot and there are plenty of bussing options to places like petaluma and SR


----------



## West (Aug 1, 2017)

Rob Nothing said:


> 5 is possibly the slowest way out. not to mention it is as you may already be aware, not anywhere even remotely close to SF.
> 
> train out of ok to sac is i think daily though and extremely straightforward catch.
> 
> what didnt you like about hitching the 101? i know saisalito isnt the quickest spot and there are plenty of bussing options to places like petaluma and SR


Nothing wrong with 101! Just too slow. Ended up going up 101 and made it from Oakland to Portland in 2 days and a morning, which wasn't too bad.


----------



## THEOEHT (Aug 14, 2017)

i had a tough time hitching any of the on ramps between sf and santa rosa. i ended up taking transit busses up to willits and got rides pretty easily from there


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 27, 2017)

101 for days fuck the 5 in Cali

Always get mad weed kicks on the 101


----------



## benton (Oct 13, 2017)

The 5 in central California is horrible in my experience


----------

